# Nauticapedia Article - Marleah – West Coast of Canada Troller



## Nauticapedia (Mar 4, 2012)

Contributor Roland Lussier worked on the troller Marleah in 1979. He had taken photos from the Orion Sea in 1978 somewhere off Tofino (on the west coast of Vancouver Island). Unlike most trollers that fished six or eight lines these two boats fished with ten lines. The extra two lines were supported by bow poles. This called for more skill and more effort by the crew. He clearly loved the work and the life.

See the image at http://nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/Marleah.php


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day nautipedia.today.03:16.re:nautipedia article-marleah-west coast of canada troller.intersting fishing story,sad about the wale.its a risky job.keep posting regards ben27


----------

